# drive not working on Craftsman Model #31AS32BD799 22-Inch 179cc Two-Stage



## pow44126 (Dec 23, 2020)

hello,

I've got a Craftsman Model #31AS32BD799 22-Inch 179cc Two-Stage purchased in 2010. I pull on the drive control arm but the wheels do not move on their own. I suspect the transmission but I am hoping for some feedback from more knowledgeable individuals before spending a lot of money and time.

Engine works fine. Auger appears to work fine. Belts appear to be tight and pulleys rotate. The drive cable pulls the spring and bracket attached to the transmission. The wheels can rotate freely when the drive is not engaged. The black rod in the transmission rotates when I manually rotate the wheels/gears. The black rod in the transmission isn't rotating when I engage the drive. It's a simple machine, not a lot going on underneath it. 

I don't know why the transmission would not work. I live in northeast Ohio and this machine only gets used once or twice every few years but does get maintained. Of course we get 14" of snow for the first time in 10 years and it doesn't work. Last time I did use it, it worked well on 3 or 4 inches of snow. This machine has been a piece of junk since I bought it and I will never buy another Craftsman/MTD again but I'd rather fix it then buy new because of our infrequent snow fall.

thanks


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I think you have one of these, basically a throw away snow blower because of repair costs. Check out this video, you may have the same issue.


----------



## pow44126 (Dec 23, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> I think you have one of these, basically a throw away snow blower because of repair costs. Check out this video, you may have the same issue.


I think you are right. Thanks for the info. The new trans is about half what I paid for the blower. Not sure what I'll end up doing but blower is useless right now so I might as well take it apart and play around with it.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

those things are junk transmission wise. you might be able to sell it off as parts and get some money back. i probably would never replace a transmission in 1 of those. there is a good chance it could fail in another couple years again just because of the bad design. you could likely find a bit better machine for what the transmission would cost to replace.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

It is a lawn mower transmission. Look for MTD lawn mower transmission. They were sold for $35-$50. They looked very similar, but not exactly the same transmission, so you will have to modify them to fit in your snow blower. Some plastic welding skills would be very useful. I wouldn't buy that transmission for $100-$150.


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

you could sell it for parts or find a different snowblower deck and fit your engine on it. That'll be a fun project


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

At the risk of hijacking this thread, I have one of these in my garage now that I'm working on. It looks like there is no bottom cover on this unit, meaning that the pulleys and transmission are just an open cavity. At least the transmission is still functioning.....

OP -- does your unit have a cover on the bottom?


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

gsnod said:


> At the risk of hijacking this thread, I have one of these in my garage now that I'm working on. It looks like there is no bottom cover on this unit, meaning that the pulleys and transmission are just an open cavity. At least the transmission is still functioning.....
> 
> OP -- does your unit have a cover on the bottom?
> View attachment 172340


They don't have bottom covers. If you go deep into wet snow, the belt will slip, making you to think that the transmission is broken. I could be that, but that transmission is junk anyway.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I've replaced several of those transmissions. The advantage is easy to use, no gears, no shifting, sell the engine, it's worth more than the snowblower.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

dman2 said:


> They don't have bottom covers. If you go deep into wet snow, the belt will slip, making you to think that the transmission is broken. I could be that, but that transmission is junk anyway.


Thanks dman2 for this fast reply. That's what I assumed, yet I'm trying to wrap my head around that cheap decision....I know, it's all about producing price point units....


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> sell the engine, it's worth more than the snowblower.


while i would agree with you i almost wonder if the engine would be a tough sell just because of the small size. it is not like those snowblowers are full size. i bought 1 a while ago for the engine but it had the 208cc and not the smaller 179cc. i know it is not a huge engine size difference but you do got to have the right engine to machine size ratio.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

Check this out:










Another broken transmission of this snow blower model. The brass gear has been chewed up (lose all teeth). Now, I will have to fix it.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

Here is the gear if anyone wants to know more about it. It looks okay from the side, but not the top. OD is 2 inches. ID is a little less than 1.5 inches. Made out of soft brass. I know it is soft because it is very lightweight. I had brass that size that was much heavier.

The way it works is that two cone washers pressing in the inner diameter of that gear to engage drive (clamping force). A dog gear would be better in my opinion.

I don't think I can find a replacement gear for that.

I saved up all the parts for future repair. I might weld a steel worm gear of the same size to the shaft. Engagement by increasing the belt tension (like how you engage the auger on your snow blower). Just an idea. It is the simplest fix that I came up.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

As you can see. It is not the same gear found in your auger box.


----------



## Fred2U (May 25, 2021)

I just replaced my tranny on this Craftsman 179cc 22" snow blower part number
MTD transmission, 918-04296B delivered to my door from Power Parts Canada
their in Toronto I beleive for under $175. Very hard product to find when I first
was looking but these people came though.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Fred2U said:


> I just replaced my tranny on this Craftsman 179cc 22" snow blower part number
> MTD transmission, 918-04296B delivered to my door from Power Parts Canada
> their in Toronto I beleive for under $175. Very hard product to find when I first
> was looking but these people came though.


Welcome to SBF, glad to have you aboard.

Please check your 'Conversation' PM's, much appreciated.


----------

